# December Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*** Voting Poll

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Do You See What I See'

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Special thanks to those members whose photos aren't eligible due to a previous win, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: fourlakes, GoldeninCT, julietimmons, Ivyacres, cathy's gunner, ReMan(1), mp2005, ChelseyLW(2) and Susy8.
*1: Ginams *










*2: Deborus12*









*3: EmmaKFricke*









*4: drew510*









*5: ceegee *









*6: Helo's Mom *










*7: 3 goldens * 











*8: Cathy's Gunner *









*9: daisy1234*









*10: Hilabeans*









*11: Rob's GRs*









*12: Kalhayd * 











*13: LynnC*










*14: NJGoldenMom * 











*15: cwag*










*16: Zoeys mom*










*17: Pammie*










*18: ArchersMom*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to cast your votes!!
All the pictures are so wonderful, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

5 members have votes for their favorites. This poll will close on *12-28-2018* at *07:00 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I voted, all great pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

the votes are coming in!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my vote in too!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your votes in the December Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice. 

Voting ends Friday, December 28th!


----------



## Susy (Dec 7, 2018)

I voted and have to say it was a tough choice. They're all so precious!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

13 members have made the hard choices and voted for their favorites, have you?
This poll will close on 12-28-2018 at 07:00 PM.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love all the pictures but it's torture...torture I say...everyone of the pictures is great...it's very hard to just choose one (so I don't  )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?????


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget to vote before Friday, 12-28-2018 at 07:00 PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

20 Votes in so far, Voting poll closes Friday, December 28th!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Three days left to vote!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

I agree, they are all so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

23 votes in.......

Friday December 28th is the last day to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 24 Votes in............

The Voting Poll closes Friday, December 28th.



> *** Voting Poll
> 
> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Do You See What I See'
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're up to 26 Votes now. 

The Voting poll closes Friday, Dec. 28th. 

It's multiple choice, look through the entries and make your selections, then select Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> We're up to 26 Votes now.
> 
> The Voting poll closes Friday, Dec. 28th.
> 
> It's multiple choice, look through the entries and make your selections, then select Vote Now!



Only 2 days left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes in TWO Days........Friday December 28th. 

Look through the entries, make your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

27 members have voted, the poll closes tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes in........

The Voting poll closes tomorrow Friday, December 28th.
If you haven't voted yet, look the entries, make all your selections, then Vote Now.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

31 votes are in, is yours?
Choose all your favorites then Vote Now!
This poll will close on *12-28-2018* at *07:00 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's less than 12 hours left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 33 Votes in........

*The Voting Poll closes at 7:00 PM EST TODAY!*

Look through the entries, make ALL your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're up to 36 votes now.

The poll closes is less than 30 minutes, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries, make your selections, then Vote Now.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

about 1 minute left to vote.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to _NJGoldenMom _for winning the December Photo Contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations NJGoldenmom!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations NJGoldenmom


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations NJGoldenmom!.


----------

